# Pleasant Hill Lunker



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

went to pleasant hill lake monday. First fish was a keeper smallie, on a crankbait, shook a treble deep into the middle of my thumb. While i fiddled in pain with my thumb, Travis boated several green and brown keeper 12-14 inch bass. 1/2 hour later, i finally got that treble out of my thumb...What a RELIEF!!! 1st time i ever got one buried in me so far, wont forget it. As the day continued, we boated 43 large/small mouth bass...and i, near the end, hooked into a 20 inch greenie. Thought that she was a carp, cuz she didnt come up for a good minute or so. Nicest bass i've landed in some time now. hope i can attach pics..


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

looks like the pics worked for the most part....the cute girl is lyndsay...our good luck charm. wanted to fish griggs tourny, but worried too muddy. We've gotten spoiled with numbers/size these past three mondays, so i decided to keep up the success trend. Lake was two feet high, crystal clear when we arrived. foot of water dropped as the day went on.


----------



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

i no what it feels like to get a treble hook buried in to your body i got one buried into my ear lobe it didnt hurt but i cried cause i was scared & my brother kept flicking it  (i was 7)


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice fish! Congratulations and sorry about that thumb deal.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NK25DaDKB_c"]YouTube- Angler's Xperience "Removing hook from hand"[/nomedia]


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I have been hooked and removed 8 hooks in my hands so far. Buried every one down to the shank. It gets easier each time but so far I haven't been hooked anywhere else.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

i feel like i was very lucky,,,never really throbbed after i gotter out. next day no big deal and so on...musta missed the nerves or maybe im just so old it doesnt matter anymore...i can grab a pan outta the oven and just have a dead dry spot that doesnt hurt...gonna go back again monday.


----------



## slimstick (Jun 23, 2010)

Have you been back out on Pleasent Hill lately. Gonna go up and fish there this weekend maybe and dont know much about the lake. any advice.....


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

sorry slim, i havent been online 4 a while....wish i coulda helped. the fish are def getting onto the ledges...jigs cranks, or whatever you feel comfy throwing. i usually focus on the deeper dam end, and stay away weekends unless i have a club tourny...huge greenies and brownies in there. oh and a bald eagle likes to fish there too.


----------



## mwebb (Jul 11, 2010)

I got a hook in my thumb up in Canada.Couldn't get it out with the help of 12 Blues,epsom salt and three drunk buddies with "experience".I wrapped it in duct tape
for the last five days of the trip.When we hit the heat and humidity of Detroit on the way back,the hook almost fell out.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

went to kentucky lake last week, first day there,a 4 lber sent a lucky craft treble all the way through about a quarter of an inch of my thumb. to my dismay, my sidecutters were no where to be found and the needle nose were just not getting the job done, reluctently i mashed the barb down and reversed direction. it came out without issue, had to change the hook though.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Sounds like last week was the week for getting hooked, I was at Hoover last Monday and I was trying to unhook a Largemouth he shook and buried one in my thumb. I remembered watching the video on removing hooks and out it came. Right back to fishing. Nice day at P-Hill, that is a very nice lake to fish!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice fish Rainer! Missed this post somehow


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

My brother once whiffed at a bass that hit his small floater rapala....one of those tiny trebles buried into his leg. He tried pulling out and quickly found out how tough skin actually is. I told him I had a solution if he wanted to keep fishing and avoid a trip to the er. Out came my rapala fillet knife...he started to scream bloody murder and I hadn't even cut his skin yet! A few minutes later, treble was out and we were back to catching bass on flukes in the weeds at dawson lake in central Ilinois! That story usually makes it's way into family conversations around most holidays! Although not so much at the dinnertable!

-Dr. Rapala


----------

